# Fav Tsd form and the Tsd Form you dislike the most



## TallAdam85 (May 24, 2003)

Now I study tang soo do and there are alot of forms that I like but 1 form I can't stand. My Fav form is Kee Cho 3 and the form I dislike the form Pyung Ahn 3 the most for some reason I am not sure maybe since it is so short.
So I started this Post to see what forms you like and which ones you don't please talk

thank you :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 25, 2003)

Hiya Adam.

I did TSD, now I do TKD, but we do TSD forms also. My fav is pyung ahn ee dan (2). My least fav is pyung ahn sam dan (3) like you. For some reason, I just don't like it. I don't know why, I just like pyung 3 better.


----------



## mtabone (May 26, 2003)

Hello, 

I can honestly say there is no open hand forms in TANG SOO DO that I don't like. I like them all. If there had to be a favorate of mine, it would have to be a toss up between Chil Sung Ill Ro ( #1)and Chil Sung O Ro Hyung (#5).  Now My org. does weapons, and Tanto Hyung Cho Dan (1st Knife form) is not on my most practiced list. 

Karatekid, do they practice the Chil Sungs at the TKD place you go to? I will be shocked if they do. Chil Sungs are supposed to be Indigenous to Tang Soo Do, though I have heard of some TKD org. trying to teach them. Just curious....



TANG SOO!!!

Michael Tabone   :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 26, 2003)

No, they teach Kicho (1), bassai (both), Nahanchi (all three), ect. We do the WTF TKD forms also. They also teach the knife forms after BB. They look awsome. I learned pyung ahn forms when I did TSD.


----------



## Zepp (May 26, 2003)

I also practice a TKD style that does the pyung ahn (pyong an) forms.  I used to hate doing pyung ahn 3, but then after I had practiced it for a while, I started using some of the moves in sparring (without even meaning to).  Stick with it Adam, it grows on you.


----------



## mtabone (May 28, 2003)

thanks for the Reply Karatekid.

I had heard of some schools of TKD trying to teach the Chil Sung Hyungs off of some tapes. Just wanted to check to see what was the deal there. 

I am learning the Second knife form in our system, has two knives in it. VERY VERY COOL. Makes our first knife form (single knife) look like a computer from the 80's : out dated. 

The way I learned to enjoy all my forms is to practice them and practice them. That way, you understand our application, your focus, and your meaning to each form. Then it becomes enjoyable. then you get better, because you enjoy it, then you enjoy it more, then you become better, then you enjoy it, then you become better, (and on and on and on)


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 28, 2003)

Your welcome 

I agree about practicing forms. But I never got to that point with pyung 3. It was just getting past the annoying stage LOL. Then I moved.

But I see your point. I love pyung 2 because I practiced it a lot. And I got fairly good at it. I still practice it now and then


----------



## aricept (May 29, 2003)

Like Zepp, I study a taekwondo style that does the Pyong An forms.  My favorite would have to be Pyong An 5.  The applications within the form are nearly endless, and it's just plain fun to perform.

My least favorite would have to be, as others have stated, Pyong An 3, which some students here have affectionately dubbed "The Rooster Mating Dance."  The movements in the form are awkward.  Zepp, how in the WORLD did you manage to do something from that form in sparing?  It just seems... wrong somehow.


----------



## Zepp (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aricept _
> *My least favorite would have to be, as others have stated, Pyong An 3, which some students here have affectionately dubbed "The Rooster Mating Dance."  The movements in the form are awkward.  Zepp, how in the WORLD did you manage to do something from that form in sparing?  It just seems... wrong somehow.   *



 I can see how it would get that name.
You know those funky double blocks in the beginning?  I've used that to block a double punch.  (That's the one I've done without even thinking about it.)
The spinning hammer blow comes in handy if you change the height from kidney level to head level.
It's not polite to stomp on your sparring partner's foot as you do in the form (with the intention there being to break the arch of someone's foot), but I've stepped on people's feet to hold them in place while I attack them.
You know those moves at the end where you strike behind you with your elbow and simultaneously punch over your shoulder?  I tried that in a krav maga class where we were learning to deal with a person grabbing you from behind.  (Ok, so that wasn't actual sparring...)

Of course, some of you may not know what the hell I'm talking about, depending on how your particular style interprets the form.  Using the moves you learn in forms is all about thinking deviously and evil-like.  

Pyong An 5 is my favorite too.  You get to aim for the higher belts standing behind you when do the jump.


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 29, 2003)

Wow! I never thought of pyung 3 that way. Sheesh. Now I have to go practice it again. Then next time I go to my TSD dojang, I have to show my instructor back home  He always encouraged us to find our own applications. So this should be cool. Thanks Zepp. You have any for pyung 2? Just curious  hehehehehe


----------



## Cthulhu (May 29, 2003)

Heh.  I believe the Pyong Ahn 3 form everybody seems to hate is based off Pinan/Heian 3.

A lot of karateka seem to dislike that form as well.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Zepp (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Heh.  I believe the Pyong Ahn 3 form everybody seems to hate is based off Pinan/Heian 3. *



Yeah, I've been told that before.  I know the Pyong An's came from Okinawa, so its probably true.

Your welcome kkid.
Pyong An 2?  Well, I think that one is pretty much a straightforward, what-you-see-is-what-you-get form.  I know that the square block move you start the form with can be used to knock someone's arms away from you if they're grabbing your shoulders.  As far as I know, most of that one is an excercise in learning to generate power.

Anyone can feel free to correct me if you learned differently.


----------



## mtabone (May 29, 2003)

Any application as long as it works is correct.For me, this is one of the coolest parts of TANG SOO DO, you can apply the techniques any way you would like. All it takes is imagination, time, and practice, practice, and practice...

Tang Soo!!!
Michael Tabone


BTW... After the last practice, practice some more.... lol



:rofl:


----------



## Galvatron (May 29, 2003)

I come from a TSD system that doesn't use the Pyong Ahn forms.
We use the "Dol Poong" forms which are proprietary to our system. My personal favorite would be Dol Poong 7


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for your input Zep n mtabone. You guys make me miss TSD  That's ok. I am studying an art similar. I hope it helps 

Tang Soo!


----------



## TangSooGuy (May 30, 2003)

I've been training in TSD for almost 20 years and I can honestly say that in my experience, most peopl's (including mine) least favorite hyung is Pyung Ahn Sam Dan...that said. there is still a lot of valuable stuff in that form.

A lot of it can be thought about as if you wre being grabbed and breaking away:

example:  spear hand, someone grabs it as defense, you spin out and execute backfist...

later:  crescent kicks with hand at hips, elbows out:  possibly someone grabbing both arms from behind while aother erson attacks from front, possibly grabbing..try it, if done right, the moves will free you from both attackers..


That said, my favorites are, in the following order:

1. Kong Sang Koon
2. Bassai (Dai)
3. Jindo
4. Jion


----------



## Yossarian75 (May 30, 2003)

I thought id try and be different and come up with another least favourite hyung but no, its pyung ahn sam dan. I think most people dislike it at first because it is very unusual looking and applications are not so obvious, I thought it was a bit dissapointing after pyung ahn 2. I was eager to get to the "cool" looking hyung. And lets not forget waiting in horse stance for what seems like forever while the red belts finish Bassai, ouch.

The double block bit can be an arm bar when someone grabs your shoulders from the front.

The opening moves for pyung ahn e dan can be a block against a hook punch(hand above head) and the other hand strikes the punching arm just behind the elbow.

My current favourite Hyung are Naihanchi cho dan, Bassai and Chil Sung ill ro.


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 3, 2005)

My least favorite hyung would have to be kee cho hyung ill bo-sam bo. my favorite well i have 2 hyungs i like chil sung sam ro hyung and ro-hi hyung..


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 4, 2005)

I love every single hyung I've learned in TSD.  You've got to know who to find the bunkai, though...

Pyung Ahn Sam Dan

It is much maligned and its applications aren't very good for point sparring, but hopefully this short breakdown will help increase some people's appreciation for this truly ingenious and unique form.  

First of all, in order to understand this for, you've got to be able to understand grappling (tuite).

Starting with the opening sequence.  The "double block" with the inside outside blocks and strikes is probably the coolest move in the form.  Some applications include arm bars and elbow breaks (obvious), there is a neck break directly after the second move in the sequence where the punch to the dantien bends your opponent over, and then there is the fact that if you have any training in wing chun, the sequence pulls directly off the wooden man simultaneous block strike routines.

The first move down the middle (Ssang Soo Ahneso Pakuro Mahkee) is a close in double strike to the neck and solar plexus.  It is immediately followed up by an insertion technique (chun kwan soo - the infamous "spearhand" that is never really a spearhand).  The next move is sweet.  Turning your feet into kyocharip jaseh the form shows that you put your hand on the small of your own back...the form is really showing you where you place your hand on your opponent.  Meanwhile, the upper hand which is next to your upper right shoulder in a fist is showing you where to grab your opponent again.  When you complete the spin into the "hammerfist" you have just performed a throw called ogoshi.

There, I have just interpreted half this form for everyone who has dissed it.  See, if these insights can help spur some thought on the other half and then post what you find...

upnorthkyosa


----------



## chodancandidate (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Adam!

I am also a hater of the 3rd Pyung Ahn form.  To me, it just doesn't feel balanced.  My absolute favorite form is Chil Sung Sam Rho.  However, what I will say and what I say to all of my students who don't get form, the moves contained in the forms are all unbelievably cool fighting techniques, you only have to dig deeper to find them.  Have a good one!

Chodancandidate


----------



## DennisBreene (Feb 13, 2014)

TangSooGuy said:


> I've been training in TSD for almost 20 years and I can honestly say that in my experience, most peopl's (including mine) least favorite hyung is Pyung Ahn Sam Dan...that said. there is still a lot of valuable stuff in that form.
> 
> A lot of it can be thought about as if you wre being grabbed and breaking away:
> 
> ...



I agree with the favorite list. Particularly if Kong Sang Koon is the same as a form I know as KuSanKu.  I think that KuSanKu done well may be the single most mesmerizing form developed. 



  demo'd by Master Bill Odom.  Sadly, I think the best version is by GM James K. Roberts Jr. and I don't think a public video of it exists.


----------

